# Anyone using Thermal Scopes?



## Tek (Feb 13, 2012)

Been doing my research on thermal and what I should get for night hunting inside 200 yards for predators/hogs...

Think I'm going to pull the trigger on the ATN Thor 320x240/2x...

I know ATN doesn't have the best rep for their NV lower end gear and bad customer service, but I'm going to get it through Sportsmanguide.com since they have 100% guarantee with no expiration...

Won't be getting it until July, but ill be posting hunts captured from it on my YouTube channel. I'm excited an cant wait!

I anyone is using thermal and have pix or vids post em up and give the 411 on how you like it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Always wanted to go thermal but never could justify the cost versus spotlights. Good luck, let us know how it goes.

:hunter:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish we could use them here in Kansas, but they aren't legal for hunting.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Jonbnks said:


> I wish we could use them here in Kansas, but they aren't legal for hunting.


Same issue in Oklahoma. Would love to use one, though.


----------



## Tek (Feb 13, 2012)

Man that sucks...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

We can't hunt at night either, but at least we don't have the huge hog problem like many states. You'll have to let us know how well your unit works once you get one and test it for a while.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've wanted to try them but the sticker shock keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Tek (Feb 13, 2012)

Ya I hear ya fr3db3ar... Gonna have to sell a rifle to ease the pain. Selling to a buddy so I'll have the option to buy it back down the road.


----------

